# Red Tow Truck shortage



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Due to the current red tow truck shortage I had been forced to branch out in other directions...........










Hopefully the shortage will end soon.





I really need a red tow truck fix.........................


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is another missing the roof. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MODE...110923615039?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d3900b3f


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

70ss said:


> Here is another missing the roof.



I already have that hole in our collection filled.

(but if it goes low enough........) 


:thumbsup:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Newest addition to the fleet.....












Always looking for more.




It is not an addiction, it's an obsession!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't you think it would be better Karma for YOU, to let others have a chance of adding "ONE" to their collection, instead of Hording everyone you can find !?
Two years I've spent trying to buy one on eBay with no luck, thanks to those that don't need one !


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...160837825141?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2572ae7275


Ralphthe3rd said:


> Don't you think it would be better Karma for YOU, to let others have a chance of adding "ONE" to their collection, instead of Hording everyone you can find !?
> Two years I've spent trying to buy one on eBay with no luck, thanks to those that don't need one !


Seriously? No, I don't think so. You have exactly the same chance as I or anyone else does. Just bid higher!

*I don't win every red tow truck on eBay. Here are 6 that I did not win in the last couple months alone......*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-T-JET-TOW-TRUCK-/290741177433?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43b1864c59

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aurora-HO-Tow-Truck-Wrecker-Slot-Car-/310411569081?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4845f8a7b9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aurora-T-Jet-Red-Wrecker-Tow-Truck-HO-Scale-Slot-Car-/160837825141?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2572ae7275

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLOT-CAR-AURORA-TJET-INTERNATIONAL-TOW-TRUCK-RED-64-72-/140530869774?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20b84ae60e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-AURORA-Thunder-Jet-500-Red-Tow-Truck-wrecker-slot-car-/380449125905?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item589488f611

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AURORA-TJET-RED-INTERNATIONAL-WRECKER-TOW-TRUCK-HO-SCALE-SLOT-CAR-/180903905083?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a1eb6873b



Highest bid wins and there are always people with more money than me.
I bid on lots of trucks it's just that there are more red tow trucks than others. I buy white, yellow, green, tan and others also.


To be honest I have only been buying trucks on eBay for the last 4 or 5 months so you can "thank" many others for your lack of purchases prior to then.


If you want you can let me know which you bidding on and I will respectfully
decline from any bidding activity on that one.

Fair enough?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Don't you think it would be better Karma for YOU, to let others have a chance of adding "ONE" to their collection, instead of Hording everyone you can find !?
> Two years I've spent trying to buy one on eBay with no luck, thanks to those that don't need one !


Jeez, just bid higher. eBay is fair game for anybody.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*All's Fair in Love and eBay !*



Omega said:


> Jeez, just bid higher. eBay is fair game for anybody.
> 
> Dave


 Ya ever THINK that some people have a SET LIMIT and cannot BID HIGHER....Thanks for Your Advice !


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ya ever THINK that some people have a SET LIMIT and cannot BID HIGHER....Thanks for Your Advice !


Yup, that is the smart way to play the ebay game by not letting yourself get caught up in the bidding war.

I just ain't that smart! :thumbsup:

However I alone am not reasponsible for the prices. People are bidding against me also and winning. 


IF you are seriously looking to add a red tow truck to your collection here is an offer for you.......

Let us know what your limit is. Also if red is the only color you are looking for.
What is acceptable to you?
Split post?
Worn silver paint?
Chips in the boom?
Closed or open rivet chassis?

If you are trying to win a mint truck on ebay for $30.00 I probably can't help you. (I paid that much for one without a roof)

Honestly if you have been trying for 2 years I have a feeling that your limit must be far below the going rate for the trucks.

Like i said my influence on ebay has only been for the past 3 or 4 months, and I have no where near won them all.

Again, if you want to post what you are willing to spend I, and possibly others, will see what can be done.


Fair enough?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My limit is roughly $25 for a non-cherry, but otherwise complete Red Tow Truck. And an open rivet chassis is fine as long as it runs decent, and I'd accept worn silver paint, and a split post that's repairable is also acceptable, and chips in the boom must be minimal, but the roof needs to be 100% intact though. But I always seem to get sniped every time 
PS- I'd also accept possibly another color Tow Truck, if it's in decent shape as well.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> My limit is roughly $25 for a non-cherry, but otherwise complete Red Tow Truck. And an open rivet chassis is fine as long as it runs decent, and I'd accept worn silver paint, and a split post that's repairable is also acceptable, and chips in the boom must be minimal, but the roof needs to be 100% intact though. But I always seem to get sniped every time
> PS- I'd also accept possibly another color Tow Truck, if it's in decent shape as well.


OK, now I have something to work with.

It's not going to be easy but I am pretty sure we can come up with something acceptable given a little time.
I bid on almost every tow truck listed on ebay plus we also visit countless antique malls every weekend.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Someday....before I die...*



TexMexSu said:


> OK, now I have something to work with.
> 
> It's not going to be easy but I am pretty sure we can come up with something acceptable given a little time.
> I bid on almost every tow truck listed on ebay plus we also visit countless antique malls every weekend.


 Thanks ! I'd really like to get one from Somebody- without bidding on eBay ! And my collecting isn't the same as you folks with real Jobs- lol. I usually, just collect one example, of a favorite body style I had as a kid.... And it would be nice to have the same color as I did as a kid, but I sometimes settle for whatever comes my way


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Ralph - this guy has resin resin replica's in the meantime - http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id30.html

As I recall they are pretty cheap but the glass won't be crystal clear and the bodies will need some finishing but he has been a great guy to work with.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Thanks ! I'd really like to get one from Somebody- without bidding on eBay !



Still working on it. I have a bid on a small collection that includes several tow trucks of various colors/various conditions but they are all complete.

Antique malls have been completely dry of any slot cars around here. (Chicago)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cool !*



TexMexSu said:


> Still working on it. I have a bid on a small collection that includes several tow trucks of various colors/various conditions but they are all complete.
> 
> Antique malls have been completely dry of any slot cars around here. (Chicago)


* Thanks Man !*:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well.... I got tired of waiting, and my track NEEDED a Tow Truck, sooo.... I BUILT a Green One ! 
FYI- body is an old Plastic HotWheels Happy Meal Toy Tow Truck, and I modified it a bit to fit a T-Jet Chassis 








(Note- the Blue/Yellow Version on the left, is the OEM HotWheels Happy Meals Toy)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Ralph!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool wrecker R3, liking that boom & cable setup!!! RM


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Great job, that really came out sharp looking.

Dave


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great work on modifying & mounting the Tow truck & boom. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------

